# Duda proyecto para preamplificador de  bajo eléctrico



## Juanninten369 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hola a todos

Pues verán necesito un consejillo con el tema de amplificadores y preamplificadores de bajo eléctrico. 

 He leído algunos temas similares pero no me queda claro si lo que intento es viable o si definitivamente necesito hacer  algo diferente 

He intentado hacer un amplificador de instrumento (bajo o guitarra) a base de un reproductor de cintas antiguo que ya había modificado varias veces.
Prácticamente lo que queda del reproductor de cintas es solamente su unidad de amplificación que usa BA5412, ya que todo lo demás ya se había desmontado 
El reproductor ha funcionado inyectándole la señal desde unos RCA a la placa directamente, en las pistas que se encargaban de llevar estas señales de las cintas o el radio hasta el BA5412.

Ahora bien si inyecto la señal de una guitarra eléctrica o un bajo lo escucho bien aunque no lleve preamplificador, claro con un volumen muy inferior al de el amplificador con una señal de un ipod o un reproductor estándar
Siempre he pensado que ese amplificador tiene muy buen sonido y una potencia aceptable, así que considere la siguiente idea:

Armar un preamplificador para bajo eléctrico para subir la señal del instrumento y así poder enchufar el bajo a este amplificador o a cualquier reproductor casero con entrada auxiliar. 

Hasta ahora he hecho pruebas con un TL071 para intentar subir el volumen del bajo pero no consigo más que solo ruido o una señal muy sucia y además me parece que no es el integrado mas indicado para un bajo. 

En fin, si me pudieran aconsejar acerca de un preamplificador que sepan funciona bien para bajo 
O en todo caso decirme si esto que intento no es viable y seria mejor armar un amplificador especifico para instrumento en vez de tomar este ya hecho y adaptarlo. 

Agradezco de antemano su ayuda y espero sus respuestas 
Saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 20, 2012)

Bueno, si el amplificador te satisface lo único que podés hacer es agregar un buen preamplificador para bajo.

Pero, por lo general un reproductor de música no llega a reproducir las frecuencias más graves que son importantes a la hora de escuchar un bajo eleéctrico.

También te convendría cambiar el/los parlante/s por alguno fabricado especialmente para bajo.


----------



## Melghost (Sep 20, 2012)

El TL071 te debería ir bien, porque es especial para sonido. ¿Podrías incluir el esquema que has hecho?


----------



## Juanninten369 (Sep 20, 2012)

Primero que nada, muchas gracias por su ayuda. 

Pues así es DJ DRACO este amplificador que comento ni se acerca a uno especial para bajo , pero pues para lo que lo necesito esta mas que bien. Afortunadamente tengo una bocina de un amplificador que si era para bajo y pienso usarla en este.

 ¿Tu crees que el preamplificador con un TL071 este bien?  O hay otro con mejores prestaciones para este propósito.

Como dices Melghost, escogí ese integrado porque decía ser para audio, aunque hasta ahora no he logrado una señal de salida estable o buena, ni con el instrumento ni con un reproductor (la señal de salida de un ipod) al darle estas señales en la entrada solo obtenía ruido en la salida.

El esquema que sigo es este: 
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_8pKbeWMtBCs/TN6gQQNt_dI/AAAAAAAAAH0/HX38Po9sDtI/s1600/obpreamp.png

¿Tú crees que sea el indicado? 

Seguiré intentando y estaré atento a sus consejos.

Muchas gracias de nuevo.
Saludos


----------



## pipa09 (Sep 20, 2012)

Juanninten369 dijo:


> El esquema que sigo es este:
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_8pKbeWMtBCs/TN6gQQNt_dI/AAAAAAAAAH0/HX38Po9sDtI/s1600/obpreamp.png



Mmmm, generalmente la entrada va al pin 2 del CI y el divisor resistivo al pin 3, cambia la conexion de esos pines y verifica.
Sino aca tenes alguna info mas https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...rosdeelectronica.com/&ref=&ss=3828j1663644j13


----------



## Juanninten369 (Sep 20, 2012)

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta pipa09 

Me parece que tienes toda la razón, pues encontré un diagrama que como tú dices tiene estas conexiones invertidas, lo he probado y  me funciono tanto con el bajo como con la guitarra.








¿Qué opinan de este diagrama?  ¿Creen que pueda haber alguno mejor para lo que intento?

Muchas gracias por la información, leeré estos temas para darme una idea mas clara, pues en amplificadores estoy algo perdido

Apropósito, la perilla de “GAIN” que llevan los amplificadores de marca ¿tiene que ver con la ganancia de este integrado? 

He leído que la ganancia del TL071 tiene que ver con los valores de las resistencias que hay en el diagrama

¿Es posible cambiar una de estas resistencias por un potenciómetro para tener la ganancia como en los amplificadores de fábrica? Si es posible ¿Cuál seria la que debería cambiar?

Aprecio mucho su ayuda compañeros 

Saludos


----------



## Nuyel (Sep 20, 2012)

Mira, hay dos formas, debido al capacitor en el lazo de realimentación, la respuesta de frecuencia cambia cuando se desplaza el pot, en el circuito de la izquierda le eleva la respuesta en bajos cuando se aumenta la ganancia la cual empieza desde 1 (buffer sin ganancia), en el circuito de la derecha la respuesta en bajos se disminuye al subir la ganancia, RB1 debe colocarse para limitar la ganancia máxima o se eleva al infinito (en un amplificador ideal, para un TL071 es al rededor de 100 000) cuando RB2 alcanza 0Ω, la ganancia la viene dada por la formula G=1+RA/RB, para estos circuitos la ganancia máxima es de 501, ajusta los valores de los pots como los necesites.


----------



## Juanninten369 (Sep 20, 2012)

Te lo agradezco muchísimo compañero Nuyel 

Es precisamente esto lo que estaba buscando. 

Ya veo entonces así es como funciona, cada configuración tiene su característica a la hora de aumentar la ganancia.

Por lo que dices lo mejor en mi caso seria realizar el circuito de la izquierda ¿verdad?, pues según entendí  le da prioridad a los bajos y el de la derecha parece ser mas apropiado para una guitarra corríjanme si me equivoco. 

Solo una duda, he estado leyendo que al aumentar la ganancia se modifican en cierto grado las frecuencias, y lo verifico por lo que me dices. Pero ¿no llega a distorsionar la señal al subir mucho la ganancia? Supongo que para evitar eso es RB1 pues dices limita la ganancia ¿cierto?

Te agradezco tu ayuda de nuevo; realizo los circuitos y te comento como me fue

Saludos


----------



## Nuyel (Sep 21, 2012)

La distorsión se produce cuando el chip intenta amplificar más allá de los limites de la fuente de alimentación, por ejemplo en este caso, supongamos que la señal en pico es de 300mV, el circuito se esta alimentando de 9V y esta polarizado con la mitad de eso 4,5V, bien eso significa que tu chip solo podrá amplificar máximo 4.5V/0.3V=15 sin distorsionar (en la practica es menos según el operacional que se use), más allá de eso es que se produce distorsión, en el caso del de la derecha, si RB1 no estuviese:
[LATEX]G=1+\frac{RA}{RB}=1+\frac{500000}{0}=infinito[/LATEX]
Lo de la respuesta de bajos es por que en realidad por el capacitor se produce un filtro pasa bajos RC de primer orden, si deseas mantener respuesta plana se tiene que eliminar el capacitor de la formula, en ese caso necesitarías polarizar el circuito con corriente continua como se polariza en la entrada de la señal, solo que recomendaría usar otro operacional como buffer para tener baja impedancia, seria emplear un TL072 (la versión doble del TL071), si quieres este circuito dime.

Sobre la configuración que te conviene, tienes que probar, normalmente se usa el de la derecha por que las frecuencias de corte son claras, la formula es:
[LATEX]f_{c}=\frac{1}{2\pi R\mbox{C}}[/LATEX]
Donde R seria RA+RB, el resultado es la frecuencia de corte del circuito, lo que esté debajo no se amplifica.
En el circuito inicia en  0,015Hz (pot minimo) y termina en 0,03Hz (pot máximo), como ves en este circuito esas frecuencias son subsonicas por lo que igual no lo notarias tanto, en el circuito de la izquierda la frecuencia empieza en 159Hz y baja a 0,03Hz, como ves baja mucho pero aquí ocurre algo curioso, la frecuencia baja mientras la ganancia sube, cuando el pot esta en 0 y tu ganancia es 1 se no existe corte de frecuencia pero al subir el pot es que los sonidos inferiores a esa frecuencia de corte no se amplifican, mientras más ganancia agregas el punto va descendiendo hasta llegar a los 0,03Hz cuando tienes el pot al limite, en el de la derecha la frecuencia de corte sube, pero aquí podemos definir claramente esos puntos y que esas sean bajas, dependiendo de cuanta ganancia se necesita se tienen que ajustar los valores de los componentes para tener la respuesta que queremos.


----------



## Juanninten369 (Sep 21, 2012)

Pues antes que nada compañero Nuyel, permíteme agradecerte, 

Esta información que me brindas es de gran utilidad para mí y te aseguro para más de alguno y dudo haberla podido encontrar en otro lado; ni en la hoja de datos aparecía. 

Ok, entiendo bien lo de la ganancia, mientras no exceda el voltaje con el que se polariza el TL071 no hay distorsión (idealmente claro) 

Ahora bien, con 9v sucede esto; pero como pienso poner este circuito dentro del gabinete del amplificador, mi idea era alimentarlo con 12v o en todo caso con 8v (pues la fuente del amplificador es de 12v o usar un 7808) y por lo que me comentas me surge una duda:

¿Varia el circuito que me proporcionas si lo alimento con 12v o con 8v?

Hasta ahora tengo entendido que esto me generara una ganancia un poco más grande pues lo polarizaría con 6v pero no se si tenga que cambiar el valor de alguno de los componentes.


Respecto a lo de respuesta a las frecuencias; me parece que elegiré el circuito de la derecha, pues viendo las frecuencias de corte con esa configuración creo que no me dará ningún problema, pues el bajo eléctrico tiene un rango de frecuencias de 41hz a 300hz (el de 4 cuerdas) por lo que se queda bastante alejado de los 0.3hz y 0.015hz que por lo que entendí, cualquier frecuencia debajo de estos valores no se amplifica.

Por otro lado el de la izquierda que empieza en 159hz si entra en las frecuencias del bajo y no amplificaría parte de estas. (Corrígeme si me equivoco) 

Respecto a lo del condensador, creo que lo dejare como esta, solo deja pasar los bajos y es lo que busco. 

En todo caso, si dispones del circuito que comentas con respuesta lineal pues te agradecería que me lo proporcionaras, pues una vez domine esto un poco mas dudo volver a comprar un amplificador, y sin duda lo usare tarde o temprano.

Muy bien, empiezo a armar el circuito de la derecha, una vez terminado comento que tal.

Saludos.


----------



## Nuyel (Sep 21, 2012)

Respecto a la alimentación no varia nada, el circuito usa un divisor resistivo por lo que siempre se polariza a la mitad del voltaje y solo se aumenta el rango al que puede amplificar sin distorsionar, en el caso del circuito lineal con fuente simple son de dos formas, una es usando un buffer sobre el divisor resistivo y otra es usar un zener para producir el voltaje de referencia, con este se necesita que el valor del zener se aproxime tanto a la mitad de voltaje de la fuente como sea posible, esto es para poder amplificar todo el recorrido sin distorsionar ya que se limita al voltaje con el que se polariza. Con el buffer sin importar el voltaje de la fuente se adapta solo, el del zener es para alimentarlo con un voltaje especifico pero puede ser más silencioso si la alimentación es muy ruidosa, si la fuente de alimentación fuese simétrica (V+, tierra y V-) se conecta directamente con tierra, para aplicaciones simples esta funcionan.


----------



## Juanninten369 (Sep 23, 2012)

Hola de nuevo; 

Gracias por los esquemas compañero Nuyel tarde o temprano lo terminare haciendo, 

Pues les comento, ya he realizado el circuito con el control de ganancia y a poca ganancia puedo escuchar la guitarra y el bajo bastante fuerte con unos audífonos, pero si la subo más empieza a distorsionar la señal.

Lo que he estado haciendo es cambiar los valores de las resistencias, siempre teniendo en cuenta las formulas que me han proporcionado.

Hasta ahora tengo una señal muy limpia y con muy buen nivel de volumen; pero seguiré modificando el valor de estas resistencias para lograr la mayor ganancia posible sin distorsión.
Me ha surgido una pequeña duda:

¿El potenciómetro para la ganancia debe ser lineal o logarítmico?

Pues el que uso parece aumentar la ganancia exageradamente antes de llegar al final.
Una vez termine el amplificador subo una foto o un video.
Muchas gracias y un saludo.


----------



## Nuyel (Sep 23, 2012)

El logaritmico (se usa el antilogaritmico en algunos circuitos), usando la otra configuración (donde el pot actuaba en RA) actúa linealmente y mis disculpas, parece que me sobró un cero al momento de escribir los números en la calculadora, sin darme cuenta terminé escribiendo 1µf en lugar de 10µf, ahora que lo reviso la frecuencia inicial es de 15,9Hz y no de 159Hz, en la gráfica puedes ver como se comporta la ganancia respecto al pot en los dos circuitos que te mostré.


----------



## Juanninten369 (Sep 24, 2012)

O eso lo explica todo; 

La curva azul representa la resistencia ¿verdad? pues veo que tiene comportamiento exponencial   
Y la línea negra es la ganancia ¿verdad?

Ya veo, pues en ese caso creo que seria indistinto cual usar, pues la frecuencia del bajo sigue estando muy por arriba de 15.9hz. Y además esta frecuencia sigue siendo subsónica.

Ok cambio el potenciómetro por uno logarítmico, ya casi esta listo el amplificador.

Disculpen ya entrando en el tema, ¿un control de tonos estaría antes o después de el preamplificador?; o tiene que ver con el tipo de control de tonos que aplique. 

Agradezco mucho su  ayuda; una vez termine pongo fotos; creo que va por buen camino.

saludos


----------



## Nuyel (Sep 24, 2012)

El control de tonos esta después del preamplificador, ambas curvas son de ganancia, solo que la linea negra es la ganancia lineal cuando el pot esta en RA y la curva azul cuando esta en RB


----------



## Juanninten369 (Sep 25, 2012)

Ok, perfecto, entonces es por eso que me hacia una ganancia exagerada al final del pot; 

Voy a probar con el otro circuito de la derecha para conseguir una ganancia lineal.

Les agradezco mucho su ayuda; cada vez estoy más cerca de terminarlo.

Un saludo


----------

